# Question about breeding practice



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

DNA tests can be clear by parentage, but OFA will only let you go one generation back; in otherwords, you can't be clear by grand-parentage. The PRA test is a DNA test. I believe there is a new PRA test that tests for a different kind of blindness or PRA. I would check Optigen. There is also a test for dwarfism in minis now. 

Eye exams should be repeated annually for the breeding life of the dog.

I wouldn't have a huge issue with breeding a toy before two years, since they mature more quickly and hips aren't an issue. 

There does seem to be an inherited component with eyelash/eyelid issues. I wouldn't breed a dog with entropian or distichiasis.


----------

